# About Time I'D Say...!



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been using a Sony Cybershot DP-92 for quite awhile now. Nice enough for general photography but really poor for motion and close-ups. And forget about taking decent lume shots. So I ordered the *Canon EOS T1i* with 15.1mp.

Should be in by the week-end and hopefully I'll be able to post some quality shots.

Pics from seller.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one Mike, it looks an impressive piece of kit.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks the business Mike! Big respect for Canon so will be interested to see your results and hear your impressions of it as I'm idly thinking about upgrading from compact to a DSLR myself.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

It will be fun to get back to an SLR. If it's as reliable as my old Canon purchased in '72, I'll be laughing.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice bit of kit. I've got a 550D (or T2i that side of the pond) which I use for day to day photograph for my job etc. Don't really get time to do much macro work, but I'm looking to buy a proper lens and give it a stab.

Enjoy it & if you can get the Canon 18 to 200mm EFS lens, you won't need to carry another lens around most of the time.


----------

